# Puppy smell



## lolasmom (Feb 15, 2009)

We just got a vizsla puppy a week ago. Part of the reason that we chose a vizsla was that they are not supposed to have the dog smell. Lola is 10 weeks old and bless her heart, she stinks. We have bathed her and cleaned her ears, but the smell is still there. Do Vizslas outgrow this smell or is something wrong with our dog? Does anyone have an idea to make the smell go away?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont know what to say I got two of the same litter one stinks and one does not at all.Yet I love stinmy just the same.


----------

